# Remodeling Tackroom



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@Tazzie just created her tackroom and it is a wonder. I think she can give you lots of good ideas.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tag @knightrider!

@ridingsky15, here is how we created our tack room. It's 10'x12', and I wanted to maximize the space as best I could. The black box is actually a tool box meant to go under the bed of a flatbed truck, but my husband built a stand for it and it is now my locking grain bin. I searched wire wrap racks for my polos/bandages, and a peg board from home depot. The shelf is an Ikea shelf that was bought YEARS ago and lived in my basement, and we have it attached to the wall so it won't move or tip over.

I can get better pictures of anything else you'd like! We are going to begin wiring everything in the next few weeks too, so it won't be dark for TOO much longer! Those lights I have were $20 at Meijer. They are SUPER bright in person and are rechargeable.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^awesome Tazzie!!


I don't have a tack room .... I just have my horse trailer. That's "my barn".


I don't have a cool video like Tazzie, but I took a "3 angles" pictures from the door to the dressing room. Nothing fancy, but I installed extra bridle hooks and an extra brush box, and other extra hooks for things. And then made use of 3-drawer towers. And laundry baskets.


----------



## ridingsky15 (Aug 21, 2018)

So cool you guys! I got a couple ideas. I will still be posting the image on Monday because unlike your guys' tackrooms the one i use is burning worthy. Its full of dust, old harnesses, weird unhorse-related items, mice poison rectangles, etc. Everything just looks like a two minute solution. It doesn't look good. 😣😷. When I clean it out this spring I'll need the ideas you guys have given me to organize it once it's cleaned more thorughly.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I finally got some pictures of my tack “room”. It is one of the best design decisions I made on my barn. It is a working barn, nothing is for show. This arrangement is so much easier than a “room”. I take a saddle off, put it right on the rack. Slide the door, put the bridle away.
The hooks on the left hold everyday helmets. 
Whips are on the wall to the left of helmets. 
On the right side is a rack with baskets that hold grooming supplies; potions and lotions at the top, brushes at the bottom, fly spray and detangler bottles hang from the baskets.

There is a larger harness section that goes back from the wall with the hooks. Both of these make up the outside of the office apartment.


----------



## ridingsky15 (Aug 21, 2018)

Oh! What did you do withthe harnesses? Because there are like over 7 old harnesses in the tackroom and they take up most of the space including the other trash lying about..


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

You can use old paint cans, if you can find any, or coffee cans, and screw them to the walls (the bottom stuck to the wall so they're sticking out horizontal). BOOM. 



Headstall and halter hangers + storage for small items inside the can.


----------



## ridingsky15 (Aug 21, 2018)

Oh, yeah that's a good idea. There are are a lot of those cans lying around.


----------



## ridingsky15 (Aug 21, 2018)

on the right, there is an open space of wood, that is a door that can slide open into the area where the cats are fed. It's full of cat scat, but apparently my dad says we can rake it out and move everything into there while we do the clean up. As you can see there is an oil barrel and an old furnace in the back. I plan to get rid of the barrel, I'll just need the boys help. I'm sure whether is full or not and I don't even know whats in it. :confused_color: But yes, old harnesses and cobwebs line all of the walls.


----------



## ridingsky15 (Aug 21, 2018)

A couple of the saddles hidden under blankets in this photo I plan on cleaning up. My grandparents say they will try to sell them if I do.


----------



## ridingsky15 (Aug 21, 2018)

I've finally uploaded the pictures, and as you can see it is a messy, trashy place. My family has agreed to help me clean it up in the spring. We'll clear it out and go from there. But I'd like some more ideas please. My Dad plans on helping me construct some saddle racks, but there are a bunch of old halters either broken, really frayed, no horses to use them on, or rusted to the point where you can't work the buckles. My grandpa also keeps the dog food bags inside. There are; pull collars, thin wood scraps in the rafters, chains of all types _(stored from other items on the farm)_ my grandpa might sell the pony harnesses on the side, plus there aren't any places to put extra saddle blankets. Got any ideas for this hopeless looking place?


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

If you really wanna get this done, you have to remove all of the movable objects out first and then your need a long broom. water, soap/disinfectant/cleanser. After you sweep you can wet the floors starting from the back to front then drop some soap and start the pushing motion to scrub with the broom Then spray it all out. Mop for any remaining water. You can use a horse brush with soapy water bucket for the doors and walls. You already know cleaning that tack is a different story loll. Carpet has to go.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't really think it looks that bad, it is just a HUGE space with a lot of tack! 

First thing is just to throw out all those old rusty halters. Really no point in keeping them if they don't fit. Clean up and sell any saddles you don't want. The harness may have dry rot, same with any other older leather tack. But clean and sell anything that is still good. 

A nice coat of paint will have that space looking really nice once it is cleared out. Then place saddle racks on the walls for any you are keeping. Leave one of the floor racks for cleaning saddles.

I use metal trash cans for grain storage, works well for rodent proof storage. I like a shelf above the cans for any supplements and treats. 

You have plenty of room in there for a couch or bench seat, refrigerator, small table and a sink is really handy for cleaning tack too. Might even put an electric fireplace in there if you are in a cold area. Would look charming. 

Here is a video of a really cute (but tiny) tack room that is well thought out.


----------



## ridingsky15 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks. 😊 Yeah, it's a pretty big space. I don't really know why my grandparents put the carpet in there, but oh well. There is in fact and old desk behind the pole rack (on the left of the big picture) and a big white shelf behund the door that would need a whole boat load of cleaning. I dont think my family will allow the extra appliances and such to be put in, but my dad agrees we need t get a light working in there someday. It's almost a two day job the more I think about it.


----------



## MustangMom (Jun 22, 2018)

I can't see the pictures so I can't comment there. I will attach pictures of my tack/feed shed. I wish I had 2 separate sheds since the hay and dust get all over my stuff. Right now my saddles are not in there, they are in my house. The pack stuff in there on my saddle racks is not mine and needs to get out to the guy who owns it!! I want to put up wood on the walls to cover the framing and "finish the shed so I can put some peg board and hooks on the wall. 

I am considering putting up a whole new shed but haven't found the money in the couch to do that yet so I make due with what I have. I have lots of plans and things I WANT to do with my horse area but just have to wait for the funds! 

We had to rent the property out while we were overseas and the tenants wrecked my shed and my whole horse area so I am still working to get it put back to proper. I love being out there and working to make it great! I don't know if it will ever be finished (probably not!) but it is a work in progress and gives me the stress relief I want.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I can't see pictures either. Cleaning up the harness and oiling it well would tell you if it is in condition to be sold. It may be you could piece together a couple of good working harness from what is there. Leather can have damage from the mice and rats chewing. Some things have value as decorative pieces. Broken and can't be re purposed then throw it out. Carpet in a barn - just yuck. That would need to go.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I can't see the photos either, but we have a basic 10 x 12 space that I use as a tack room. Even if I can't see photos, I agree that everything has to be removed so you can clean it thoroughly. Find some old, leftover paint - that always really helps. Get some shelves in, saddle racks, and lots and lots of hooks. Place things where you think you'd like them to go, but just put them on the floor before you start hanging anything permanently. Sometimes you don't see an issue until you actually screw something in, then you realize it's interfering with the flow of the room. Wall space is great. I have 5 saddles (for 3 horses - don't ask), and can fit them all on half a wall. Hooks above or besides each saddle hold bridles. A row of hooks by the side of the door where we enter holds various other things like extra halters, bridles, reins, etc. I put up several bars outside stalls to hold blankets, and in the summer, when most of the blankets are put away, they're used to hold saddle pads so they can dry after a hot ride. I hate throwing wet saddle pads over more wet saddle pads, so it's nice to be able to hang them separately. Just get creative about using the space vertically. 

Obviously, carpet in a barn is a terrible idea. What's under the carpet? Wood can also be painted or refinished. If it's dirt or concrete, you might do what I did and just lay down some interlocking foam mats. They don't have to be stall mats, just really basic interlocking mats you can get cheap at Wal-mart. Helps to insulate the floor, and it's just a little more comfortable than walking around on concrete. 

All that tack (harnesses, etc.) will need to be sorted, hopefully by someone who actually owns the barn. You could suggest making three piles: 1 - throw out or sell, 2 - put in storage (for things your grandparents just can't bear to let go of, but you know will not get used regularly), and 3 - find a place for it in the tack room. I really like keeping things in closed bins to keep them tidy, organized, and keep rodents out.


----------



## ridingsky15 (Aug 21, 2018)

Is it okay to clean saddles in the winter? If a maybe or so. At least what temperature is acceptable? I could try to bring it inside but some are really dirty. Maybe in the garage?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

ridingsky15 said:


> Oh! What did you do withthe harnesses? Because there are like over 7 old harnesses in the tackroom and they take up most of the space including the other trash lying about..


Is this stuff considered junk by your grandparents as well? Because old tack, harnesses, etc. -- you might be able to sell them, even if just for a little, and use the money toward renovations.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

ridingsky15 said:


> Is it okay to clean saddles in the winter? If a maybe or so. At least what temperature is acceptable? I could try to bring it inside but some are really dirty. Maybe in the garage?


Yes, bring everything inside, let it sit there for a day to warm up to room temp, then go at it. I wouldn't do it under freezing, but a lot easier to do it at room temperature. We've been hit with a cold spell here, so DD and I brought in all our tack to clean and condition it all. It's a great winter activity - we put on Dr. Pol and clean away in front of the tv! 

Garage would be ok for the really dirty stuff, as long as it is above freezing.


----------

